# What's a reasonable price to sell greensand and scrap aluminum together for?



## CanadianPenguin (Apr 16, 2021)

I have 31 Gallon rubber maid tote full of green sand, a 6-gallon bucket that's 3/4 of the way full of pop can tabs then very overflowing with other random scrap aluminum, and a few large 4"x4'x4' sheets of foam for lost foam casting. It's a bit of a waste of space since I only use it maybe once a year, so I'd like to try to sell it but I want to make sure I don't post it for way too much or little.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 16, 2021)

Can't help you but I have another 150 lbs. of empty beer pop cans if anyone could use them .


----------



## Aukai (Apr 16, 2021)

Put the cans with my mill, I get 5 cents each for recycling.


----------



## CanadianPenguin (Apr 16, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Put the cans with my mill, I get 5 cents each for recycling.


it's the tabs from cans not the hole cans.


----------

